

Erlang - Google TechTalk Video - jamiequint
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=240707194662243675
This talk will cover the history of Erlang, demonstrate major design goals with a few programming examples and also touch on the subject of the future of Erlang. 
======
dpapathanasiou
Joe Armstrong's book ([http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Erlang-Software-
Concurrent...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Erlang-Software-Concurrent-
World/dp/193435600X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/102-7481694-2563340)) is a great intro.

------
davidw
Voted up because it looks interesting, but listening to people talk is just
unbearably slow.

~~~
jey
I agree, it's more fun to jump right into code instead:
<http://www.erlang.org/doc/getting_started/part_frame.html>

